# Intralipids?



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Can anyone help? 
I'm going to begin a DE cycle out in Greece next month and they have advised me to have intralipids the week before et only I have no idea where I can get this done around the Swansea area....anyone any experience of where and cost?
A J x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi AJ
Have you tried LWC in Swansea?  Or there is CRGW, which is just off junction 34 of the M4.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Sara, I will contact both and see what they say xx


----------

